# wspieranie laptopow przez gentoo i ogolnie linuxy...

## bisz

od jakiegos czasu draze temat wyboru laptopa, zalezy mi na tym aby w pelni byl wspierany przez linuksa a w szczegolnosci gentoo.

do gustu przypadl mi producent BENQ. i tez widzialem na tym forum w dziale laptops ze znajdywaly sie posty posiadaczy benq ktorym udalo sie wiekszosc niezbednych urzadzen, jak usb, wifi, itp skonfigurowac. No ale wiadomo modeli samego benq moze byc bardzo wiele. Dowiedzialem sie tez od kuzyna ktory posiada BENQ (windowsowiec) ze karta wifi w liscie urzadzen nazywa się marvell yukon.

Mniemam ze we wszystkich benq jest ta sama (?). Wiec jesli tak jest to jezeli komus na jakims model benq udalo sie skonfigurowac wzsystko to znaczy ze prawdopodobnie na kazdym innym benq tez się to uda ?( w sensie wsparcie sterownikow w kernelu dla urzadzen + ewentualne patche)

----------

## noobah

Radziłbym ci najpierw wybrać konkretny model, a potem sprawdzić jakie ma bebechy i looknąć tu:

http://tuxmobil.org/

albo tu:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

a tak wogóle to google nie boli. Wpisałem:  *Quote:*   

> linux laptop

  w googlach i mi na pierwszej stronie te linki wyświetlił  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## msch

ja ci powiem tak - posiadam toshibe sattelite a100-233 i generalnie dziala mi wszystko z hardware (pcmcie i ieee1394 nie mam niestety jak jak przetestowac). jedyne czego mi w sumie brakuje, to przyciski multimedialne na klawiaturce + zmienianie "jasnosci" ekranu (zeby pobor energii byl mniejszy) - ale znajac zycie po prostu nie wgralem czegos i dlatego nie dziala  :Wink: 

karta wifi - ipw3945 - portage ~x86 (w kernelu nie ma niestety)

czytnik kart - tifm - jest juz w 2.6.19

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt, to po1. 

po2. temat juz nie raz był przerabiany, takze zapraszam do wyszukiwarki.

----------

## taopai

A ja polecę ci laptopy IBM'a. Co prawda nie mogłem zainstalować linuksa na przydzielonym mi sprzęcie, więc nie podzielę się wrażeniami, ale "za" przemawia: http://www.thinkwiki.org - całkiem niezła dokumentacja, a do tego sam sprzęt ma kilka fajnych bajerów  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## BeteNoire

Na Twoim miejscu pochodziłbym po sklepach z jakimś nowym livecd, może być instalator Gentoo albo Knoppix, wybrał jakiś, który Ci się podoba i poprosił obsługe o możliwość odpalenia laptopa z tego livecd. Potem lspci (ewentualnie lshw - ale nie wiem jakie livecd ma ten program) itp. Jak Ci wszystko będzie chodzić z livecd to masz pewność, że sobie potem Gentoo skonfigurujesz.

----------

## karaluch

Dobre... kupowanie lapa aby gentoo chodzilo, stary to pedejscie od "du** strony". Kupujesz lapa z dobra gwarancja, dobrej firmy, a najwazniejsze o dobrych parametrach i za dobre pieniadze. Przychodzisz do domu i dopiero zastanawiasz sie jak tu cos zainstalowac, kupowanie aby dzialalo raczej nie ma sensu !! Przynajmniej ja nigdy nawet nie popatrzybym sie na benq-a, nowe imb-y a raczej lenowo juz sie nie bierze, a co dopiero benq.... poracha !!

----------

## Yatmai

No i co Ci przyjdzie z zajebistego laptopa za pół ceny skoro połowa hw działa jedynie pod xP ?  :Razz: 

----------

## karaluch

Mam nadzieje ze sobie robisz teraz jaja bo jezeli powaznie to ja juz nie wiem ... slabo znam sie na linuxie ale staram sie go postawic na czym tylko sie da i  co chwile mam problemy to z karta ati rage 3d i dri, to z framebuferem na i815e ale walcze i staram sie cos wymotac ... a tu takie podejscie. W ten sposob rozumujac trzeba bedzie kupic nowego laptopa jak nowa kamerka albo karta tv na usb nie beda chcialy pracowac od razu na linuxie, bo sterownika nie ma na gotowe wpakowanego w jajko tylko trzeba go sobie dopakowac .....

----------

## taopai

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> nowe imb-y a raczej lenowo juz sie nie bierze

 

No z dnia na dzień raczej nie stracą na jakości.

Pozdro,

Tao

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No i co Ci przyjdzie z zajebistego laptopa za pół ceny skoro połowa hw działa jedynie pod xP ? 

 

Niestety nie zgadzam sie - mam calkiem porzadnego laptopa, ktory posiada sporo nowego sprzetu (patrz: sygnatura) i kilka 'bezsensownych windowsowskich gadzetow' (przyciski multimedialne, pilot, czytnik kart 8in1) i wszystkie dzialaja pod linuksem bez problemow. Fakt faktem, troche trwalo zanim wszystko zaczelo poprawnie dzialac, ale na pewno sie oplacalo i nie uwazam ze powinno sie kogokolwiek zniechecac do zakupu naprawde nowego i mocnego sprzetu.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Yatmai

Widzisz nie rozumiemy się trochę.  *Quote:*   

> co chwile mam problemy to z karta ati rage 3d i dri, to z framebuferem na i815e ale walcze i staram sie cos wymotac

  walka dla samej walki ? imho dużo prościej było by spróbować choćby tym livecd, który pozwoli znaleźć egzemplarz "kompatybilniejszy"* z linuchem, a czas zaoszczędzony na walce z fb czy 3D przeznaczyć na coś bardziej twórczego jak choćby napisanie sterownika do wbudowanej kamerki, bo jeszcze do twojego modelu nie ma takowego  :Smile: 

PS. to raczej niegramatyczne, dzieci nie róbcie tego w domu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## coyote01

Ja mam Asusa seria A6000 udało mi się wszystko odpalić łącznie z wbudowaną kamerą.

----------

## random_hero

Ja za to mogę odradzić takiego laptopa jakiego ja ostatnio kupiłem (Acer Aspire 3100). Nie działa kamera (Ali Corp.), czytnik kart, a grafika (Radeon Xpress 200M) tylko na  sterownikach od Ati (zamkniętych) - bye bye beryl.

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Widzisz nie rozumiemy się trochę.  *Quote:*   co chwile mam problemy to z karta ati rage 3d i dri, to z framebuferem na i815e ale walcze i staram sie cos wymotac  walka dla samej walki ? imho dużo prościej było by spróbować choćby tym livecd, który pozwoli znaleźć egzemplarz "kompatybilniejszy"* z linuchem, a czas zaoszczędzony na walce z fb czy 3D przeznaczyć na coś bardziej twórczego jak choćby napisanie sterownika do wbudowanej kamerki, bo jeszcze do twojego modelu nie ma takowego 
> 
> 

 

Hmmm... W zasadzie moglbym sie zgodzic, aczkolwiek fakt 'ze cos nie dziala pod linuksem' nie powinien od razu decydowac o tym ktory komputer kupic, a ktory ominac szerokim lukiem. Skoro uwaza Pan (slusznie oczywiscie) ze wszystkie sterowniki sa pisane pod XP i pod nim wszystko dziala cudownie, to jak wylumaczylby Pan fakt ze czesto (a nawet bardzo) wlasnie pod winda trzeba walczyc z jakimis problemami hardware'owymi - sam ostatnio zainstalowalem Viste (dostalem od uczelni w prezencie - zeby nie bylo ze kupilem albo ukradlem) i zeszlo troche czasu zanim sprzet zaczal poprawnie dzialac. W zasadzie wciaz kiedy bootuje Viste, to pojawia mi sie kilka komunikatow o bledach. Jasne ze mimo to Windows jest przyjemniejszy i latwiejszy pod tym wzgledem, ale chyba nikt nie decyduje sie na Gentoo zeby bylo latwo lub przyjemnie, prawda? Problemy wszelkiego typu (w tym sprzetowe) sa domena kazdego systemu operacyjnego i osoba decydujaca sie na linuksa raczej ma tego swiadomosc.

Nie chce tutaj wywolywac bezsensownej dyskusji, w ktorej kazdy bedzie sie licytowal co mu dziala, a co nie. Uwazam po prostu ze w przypadku systemu tak dynamicznie sie rozwijajacego jak Gentoo, nie ma sensu kupowac sprzet starszy/prostszy z obawy ze cos nie bedzie chodzic. Nawet jezeli dzisiaj kamera/czytnik kart/cokolwiek innego nie dziala poprawnie (albo w ogole), to za pare dni/tygodni prawdopodobnie sterowniki sie znajda. Poza tym, do odwaznych swiat nalezy - przeciez ludzie ktorych recenzje sa na tuxmobile i linuxonlaptops tez kupowali laptopy w ciemno i dzieki ich eksperymentom rzesze mniej odwaznych/cierpliwych moga dowiedziec sie czy dany model dziala dobrze, czy mniej dobrze pod linuksem. Wyobrazmy sobie, ze wszyscy uzytkownicy linuksa nagle kupuja laptopy z cpu 486DX2, bo przeciez wiedza ze linux na nim bedzie chodzil bez zarzutow - przeciez linux stanalby w miejscu! Potrzeba jest matka wynalazku, wiec bez potrzeby pewnie ciagle jechalibysmy na jadrze 0.4.

 *random_hero wrote:*   

> Ja za to mogę odradzić takiego laptopa jakiego ja ostatnio kupiłem (Acer Aspire 3100). Nie działa kamera (Ali Corp.), czytnik kart, a grafika (Radeon Xpress 200M) tylko na sterownikach od Ati (zamkniętych) - bye bye beryl.
> 
> 

 

Nie widze problemu - rozumiem ze chodzi o fglrx - u mnie Beryl i zamkniete drivery ATI chodza wysmienicie i nigdy przenigdy nie mialem zadnych problemow, ktorych nie rozwiazalbym w ciagu paru godzin.

pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## karaluch

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *karaluch wrote:*   nowe imb-y a raczej lenowo juz sie nie bierze 
> 
> No z dnia na dzień raczej nie stracą na jakości.
> 
> Pozdro,
> ...

 

Tylko tak ci sie zdaje... po pierwsze sa teraz sprzedawane w mediamarkt a wiec juz nie ma jakosci !! IBM nikgy wczesniej nie byl tak sprzedawany, po drugie gwarancja, po trzecie podejsice do jakosci i wykonania - zobacz ze do niedawna wszystkie imbki, nie wazne na date produkcji praktycznie wygladaly tak samo; eleganckie kanciaste pudelko, a od czasu lenovo pojechano w nie wiem jak to znazwac - stajl   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Jasne ze mimo to Windows jest przyjemniejszy i latwiejszy pod tym wzgledem, ale chyba nikt nie decyduje sie na Gentoo zeby bylo latwo lub przyjemnie, prawda?

 

No to wiem juz jak tworza sie stereotypy. Oczywiście że nie prawda. Łatwość radzenia sobie gentoo z wszelakim paskudztwem wirusowym jest dosć duża. A brak dziadostwa w kompie to sama przyjemność.

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> nie ma sensu kupowac sprzet starszy/prostszy z obawy ze cos nie bedzie chodzic. Nawet jezeli dzisiaj kamera/czytnik kart/cokolwiek innego nie dziala poprawnie (albo w ogole), to za pare dni/tygodni prawdopodobnie sterowniki sie znajda.

 

Obawiam sie że pewne grono userów nie najnowszych nawet laptopów może mieć zastrzeżenia. Ja wychodze z założenia, ze jezeli producent laptopa, który robi ich mase i nie jest w stanie dla niego napisać sterowniki i trzeba aż ktoś napisze może w przyszłości a może nie, jest niepoważny.

Sam kupowałem płyte, i nawet taki producent jak asrock dawał sterowniki, kto wie czy nawet nie był to uli do karty sieciowej. I dlatego nie kupiłem innej płyty o której wyczytalem z necie że są jakieś problemy.

Jak kogoś stac na kupowanie laptopa by go odłożyć na półke bo sie może ktoś zlituje i stery napisze i może będą dziąłały, to prosze bardzo. Może Wojtek_ poszukasz takiego laptopa i sobie kupisz. Jak sobie kupisz takiego co ci będzie leżał na półce będziesz mógł doradzać że nie ma sie czym przejmować. Bo wiesz, niektórzy kupują laptopa by cos na nim działać, z tego co widze niektórzy po to by było nie łatwo i nie przyjemnie. Coż o gustach sie nie dyskutuje.

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *Wojtek_ wrote:*   Jasne ze mimo to Windows jest przyjemniejszy i latwiejszy pod tym wzgledem, ale chyba nikt nie decyduje sie na Gentoo zeby bylo latwo lub przyjemnie, prawda? 
> 
> No to wiem juz jak tworza sie stereotypy. Oczywiście że nie prawda. Łatwość radzenia sobie gentoo z wszelakim paskudztwem wirusowym jest dosć duża. A brak dziadostwa w kompie to sama przyjemność.

 

Chodzilo mi w tym przypadku o latwosc zdobywania sterownikow i ich instalacji. Jezeli ktos twierdzi ze instalacja takiej np. karty ATI jest tak samo latwa i przyjemna na windowsie jak i na linuksie to gratuluje.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Wojtek_ wrote:*   nie ma sensu kupowac sprzet starszy/prostszy z obawy ze cos nie bedzie chodzic. Nawet jezeli dzisiaj kamera/czytnik kart/cokolwiek innego nie dziala poprawnie (albo w ogole), to za pare dni/tygodni prawdopodobnie sterowniki sie znajda. 
> 
> Obawiam sie że pewne grono userów nie najnowszych nawet laptopów może mieć zastrzeżenia. Ja wychodze z założenia, ze jezeli producent laptopa, który robi ich mase i nie jest w stanie dla niego napisać sterowniki i trzeba aż ktoś napisze może w przyszłości a może nie, jest niepoważny.

 

Swiatem rzadzi pieniadz. Fakt ze niektore firmy nie pisza sterownikow do swojego sprzetu pod linuksa nie swiadczy o tym, ze im sie nie chce albo ze nie potrafia, tylko o tym ze redmond mogloby zle na to patrzec. Sorry, ale jezeli jakas mniejsza firma zadrze z microsoftem, to moze miec potem duze problemy. A jezeli chodzi o fakt, ze nie zawsze mozemy doczekac sie sterownikow do jakiegos typu sprzetu - fakt, aczkolwiek z reguly sa to produkty malo powszechne/niszowe. Moze kiedys byl z tym problem, ale dzis kiedy np. producentow kart graficznych jest trojka i wszyscy robia kilka modeli na krzyz, to mozna byc pewnym ze kiedy wychodzi nowa karta, to wkrotce beda i drivery.

 *Quote:*   

> Jak kogoś stac na kupowanie laptopa by go odłożyć na półke bo sie może ktoś zlituje i stery napisze i może będą dziąłały, to prosze bardzo. Może Wojtek_ poszukasz takiego laptopa i sobie kupisz. Jak sobie kupisz takiego co ci będzie leżał na półce będziesz mógł doradzać że nie ma sie czym przejmować. Bo wiesz, niektórzy kupują laptopa by cos na nim działać, z tego co widze niektórzy po to by było nie łatwo i nie przyjemnie. Coż o gustach sie nie dyskutuje.

 

Naprawde swietne podejscie. Wprost genialne! Proponuje abysmy wszyscy kupili stary (ale jary!) sprzet i nigdy go nie udoskonalali. Sorry, ale wydaje mi sie ze jezeli nie bedzie zapotrzebowania na najnowszy hardware (bo ludzie beda sie go bali kupowac), to faktycznie takie sterowniki nie beda powstawac. Koniec koncow, po paru latach linuksa bedzie mozna tylko na komputerach z poprzedniej epoki. Pana podejscie jest dla mnie kompletnie niezrozumiale, bo ono kompletnie szkodzi linuksowi - jezeli bedziemy tylko korzystac z hardware'u, o ktorym wiadomo ze jest linux-friendly, to developerzy stwierdza ze juz nic nie trzeba poprawiac i projekt stanie w miejscu. A kto bedzie wtedy chcial w ogole spojrzec na system, ktory dziala tylko na starych komputerach...

A propos prywatnej docinki - wlasnie jakies pol roku temu kupilem laptopa, ktory nie mial absolutnie zadnego wsparcia linuksowego (linuxonlaptops i tuxmobile w ogole nie znaly tego modelu) i faktycznie nie wszystko dzialalo super od razu, ale wlasnie dzieki wspolpracy developerow z uzytkownikami takiego sprzetu teraz wszystko juz dziala poprawnie. A laptopa wybralem zarowno po to zeby na nim 'dzialac', jak i po to zeby moc potem napisac na linuksowych forach ze ten model jednak jest 'linux-friendly'.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## taopai

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> po pierwsze sa teraz sprzedawane w mediamarkt a wiec juz nie ma jakosci !!

 

Tak, znam zasadę "nie kupuj komputera w sklepie z pralkami", ale jeśli ktoś orientuje się mniej więcej w temacie, to nie straszne mu porady sprzedawców  :Smile: 

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> IBM nikgy wczesniej nie byl tak sprzedawany,

 

W MM kupuje sprzęt większość ludzi. To prędzej czy później musiało się stać.

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> po drugie gwarancja,

 

Wyjaśnij, bo nie znam sytuacji przed i po.

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> po trzecie podejsice do jakosci i wykonania - zobacz ze do niedawna wszystkie imbki, nie wazne na date produkcji praktycznie wygladaly tak samo; eleganckie kanciaste pudelko, a od czasu lenovo pojechano w nie wiem jak to znazwac - stajl  

 

http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.aspx?articleid=674&cid=10 - pierwszy link po wpisaniu w google "ibm lenovo t43" (model, którego ja używałem). Nadal taki sam. Z tego co patrzyłem serie R, X i Z wyglądają nadal tak samo.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Yatmai

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *karaluch wrote:*   po pierwsze sa teraz sprzedawane w mediamarkt a wiec juz nie ma jakosci !! 
> 
> Tak, znam zasadę "nie kupuj komputera w sklepie z pralkami", ale jeśli ktoś orientuje się mniej więcej w temacie, to nie straszne mu porady sprzedawców 

 

To gdzie kupować ? Hipermarkety nie, Vobis jest po prostu śmieszny, Allegro ? Można się nieźle naciąć  :Very Happy:  Zaufać pomniejszym, lokalnym firmom zajmującym się sprzedażą części komputerowych ?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Naprawde swietne podejscie. Wprost genialne! Proponuje abysmy wszyscy kupili stary (ale jary!) sprzet i nigdy go nie udoskonalali. Sorry, ale wydaje mi sie ze jezeli nie bedzie zapotrzebowania na najnowszy hardware (bo ludzie beda sie go bali kupowac), to faktycznie takie sterowniki nie beda powstawac. Koniec koncow, po paru latach linuksa bedzie mozna tylko na komputerach z poprzedniej epoki. Pana podejscie jest dla mnie kompletnie niezrozumiale, bo ono kompletnie szkodzi linuksowi - jezeli bedziemy tylko korzystac z hardware'u, o ktorym wiadomo ze jest linux-friendly, to developerzy stwierdza ze juz nic nie trzeba poprawiac i projekt stanie w miejscu. A kto bedzie wtedy chcial w ogole spojrzec na system, ktory dziala tylko na starych komputerach... 

 

To zależy dla kogo ten laptop. Ty może lubisz w tym grzebać, ja bym sobie też nie odpuścił gdybym sobie pomyślał ile mnie takie cuś kosztowało, ale mam kumpla, który lubi linuksa, docenia go i potrafi wykonywać proste prace naprawczo-konserwatorskie, a mimo wszystko chłopak nie ma pojęcia jak skompilować kernel. Fedorę nawet dał radę postawić, ale o Gen2 nie ma mowy.... I komuś takiemu też doradzisz kupić eksperymentalny sprzęt ? Przecież to się skończy tym, że chłopak postawi sobie windę i tyle widzieliśmy usera linuksa....

----------

## Aktyn

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Chodzilo mi w tym przypadku o latwosc zdobywania sterownikow i ich instalacji. Jezeli ktos twierdzi ze instalacja takiej np. karty ATI jest tak samo latwa i przyjemna na windowsie jak i na linuksie to gratuluje.

 

No niestety trzeba czasem zainstalować poprawki do sytemu z redmond. Poza tym ati przestał dla mnie istnieć. Ze wzgędu na brak normalnego wsparcia dla linuksa. Poza tym ilosć błędów w sterownikach w ati pod wingroze (może teraz jest lepiej) sprawia że to łatwiej robi sie bez sensu. Instalacja sterów do nvidii niczym nie różnie sie od wingrozowej. To ze czasem trzeba tego kernela skonfigurować to swoją drogą. Ale duża ilosć gotowych modułów załatwia sprawe.

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Swiatem rzadzi pieniadz. Fakt ze niektore firmy nie pisza sterownikow do swojego sprzetu pod linuksa nie swiadczy o tym, ze im sie nie chce albo ze nie potrafia, tylko o tym ze redmond mogloby zle na to patrzec. Sorry, ale jezeli jakas mniejsza firma zadrze z microsoftem, to moze miec potem duze problemy. 

 

Jak lubisz tańczyć jak ci mocrosft zagra, to twój wybór. Światem rządzą klienci i ich gusta. Tylko trzeba to zrozumieć. Wiesz, znam ludzi co sie tarzają ze śmiechu zarówno z linuksowców jak i z windowsowców,

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Pana podejscie jest dla mnie kompletnie niezrozumiale,

 

Prosze nie pisz Pan na forum, a już do mnie w szczególności. To jest społeczność friendly. A nie matolstwo w wykonaniu polityków.

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> bo ono kompletnie szkodzi linuksowi - jezeli bedziemy tylko korzystac z hardware'u, o ktorym wiadomo ze jest linux-friendly, to developerzy stwierdza ze juz nic nie trzeba poprawiac i projekt stanie w miejscu. A kto bedzie wtedy chcial w ogole spojrzec na system, ktory dziala tylko na starych komputerach...
> 
> A propos prywatnej docinki - wlasnie jakies pol roku temu kupilem laptopa, ktory nie mial absolutnie zadnego wsparcia linuksowego (linuxonlaptops i tuxmobile w ogole nie znaly tego modelu) i faktycznie nie wszystko dzialalo super od razu, ale wlasnie dzieki wspolpracy developerow z uzytkownikami takiego sprzetu teraz wszystko juz dziala poprawnie. 

 

Zrobią developerzy to wybiore, nie jestem developerem, porzebuje działający system, programista też raczej nie zbyt mocnym. Nie stać mnie na pół roku czekania na stery, bo kompa mam do pracy. Mam grafike sprzed 5 lat i nie mam powodów do narzekań. Choc przydałby sie nowszy model. Na pewno nie będzie to ati. Chyba że mi za to zapłacą.

----------

## karaluch

Co do kupowania w media.... znajomy serwisant mial 2 laptopy hp do naprawy, ten sam model, zupelnie to samo tylko inny numer serii, po rozkreceniu pierwszy kupiony w leasingu od importera a wiec prosto od hp dedykowany dla firm wygladal standardowo. Ten drugi kupiony w markecie to zupelnie inna bajka - inna plyta, mowil ze nawalone kabli, jakos tak nienaturalnie itp. Inna plyta inne czesci, a wiec wiadomo jak z naprawa. 

Prosta regula, dla marketow sa wydawane niekoniecznie najwyzszej klasy modele, zawsze sa lepsze i gorcze, pomysl jezeli prowadzisz ogromna firme i kupujesz sprzet, np 200delli to w razie awarii 1/3 z nich zaczynasz tracic zaufanie do marki, inna spraw jak 1/3 kompow sprzedawanych detalicznie w markecie sie zwali, nikt nawet tego nie sprawdzi, no chyba ze ludzie na forach zaczna o tym pisac. Wiesz majac 3k kupie lapa w media bo wiem ze dostane max za ta cene, no chyba ze u importera bedzie tylko drozej o kilka stowek to pojde do niego ale ciagle bede to robil swiadomie, wybieram jakosc/cena a nie jakos i nie ma tu nic do gadania wciskanie kitow od sprzedawcow bo najczesciej to nie maja 10% mojej wiedzy ale to inna sprawa.

Kolejna sprawa ze mozna kupic lapa ze stanow albo z chin, wiecej nie trzeba tlumaczyc ...

Nie dziwi was fakt ze wersje z linuxem sa najczesciej najslabszymi w marce, ja tego nie moge zrozumiec.

I jeszcze jedno odnosnie podescia producentow do linuxa, jak juz ktos napisal ze odczucia konsumenta graja raczej mala role, to nie majbach ktorego produkuje sie kiladziesiac szt rocznie. Nawet jak 15% linuxiarzy sie obrazi bo np samsung wypusza lcd bez osd tylko sterowany sterownikiem, a nie daje sterownika pod linuxa to im to zwisa bo rzadzi ms.

Ostanio czytalem fajny artykul o tym ze intel placi spora kase dla media aby nie bylo w ofercie kompow z prockiem and i ci mozesz im zrobic, ze media idzie na to przykre ale takie sa realia. Podobie jak malo firm oferujacych sprzed dla biznesu buduje zestawy na arch amd... reali i lobbing konsernow !

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Quote:*   

> To zależy dla kogo ten laptop. Ty może lubisz w tym grzebać, ja bym sobie też nie odpuścił gdybym sobie pomyślał ile mnie takie cuś kosztowało, ale mam kumpla, który lubi linuksa, docenia go i potrafi wykonywać proste prace naprawczo-konserwatorskie, a mimo wszystko chłopak nie ma pojęcia jak skompilować kernel. Fedorę nawet dał radę postawić, ale o Gen2 nie ma mowy.... I komuś takiemu też doradzisz kupić eksperymentalny sprzęt ? Przecież to się skończy tym, że chłopak postawi sobie windę i tyle widzieliśmy usera linuksa....

 

No jasne ze wazne dla kogo! Swoim pierwszym postem chcialem po prostu sprzeciwic sie podejsciu typu 'nie kupuj dobrego laptopa, bo pod linuksem i tak polowa sprzetu nie bedzie dzialac', ktore - moim zdaniem - jest wprowadzajace w blad i szkodzace idei linuksa.

 *Quote:*   

> Jak lubisz tańczyć jak ci mocrosft zagra, to twój wybór. Światem rządzą klienci i ich gusta. Tylko trzeba to zrozumieć. 

 

Chetnie podyskutuje na ten temat, ale zrobi sie z tego juz zbyt duzy offtopic. Moze spytam tylko - dlaczego w takim razie caly swiat wlasnie przestawia sie na system Vista mimo ze jest drogi, niedopracowany i nie ma w nim nic nowego? Skoro swiatem rzadza klienci, to chyba taki produkt niemialby racji bytu.

 *Quote:*   

> Zrobią developerzy to wybiore, nie jestem developerem, porzebuje działający system, programista też raczej nie zbyt mocnym. Nie stać mnie na pół roku czekania na stery, bo kompa mam do pracy. Mam grafike sprzed 5 lat i nie mam powodów do narzekań. Choc przydałby sie nowszy model. Na pewno nie będzie to ati. Chyba że mi za to zapłacą.

 

No i wlasnie w tym problem. Gdyby w ten sam sposob postepowali wszyscy uzytkownicy, to linux by po prostu padl. Bo niby kto mialby kupowac, testowac i raportowac bugzilli nowy hardware. Spolecznosc polega na tym, ze oprocz brania trzeba tez dawac, a w tym przypadku wklad bylby naprawde duzy.

 *Quote:*   

> I jeszcze jedno odnosnie podescia producentow do linuxa, jak juz ktos napisal ze odczucia konsumenta graja raczej mala role, to nie majbach ktorego produkuje sie kiladziesiac szt rocznie. Nawet jak 15% linuxiarzy sie obrazi bo np samsung wypusza lcd bez osd tylko sterowany sterownikiem, a nie daje sterownika pod linuxa to im to zwisa bo rzadzi ms. 

 

Brutalne, ale prawdziwe. Trzeba byc naprawde niepoprawnym optymista zeby wierzyc, ze producenci sprzetu nagle zaczna wspierac linuksa. Prawda jest taka, ze jak nie poradzimy sobie sami (z pisaniem driverow chocby), to nikt nam nie pomoze.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Yatmai

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> dlaczego w takim razie caly swiat wlasnie przestawia sie na system Vista mimo ze jest drogi, niedopracowany i nie ma w nim nic nowego? Skoro swiatem rzadza klienci, to chyba taki produkt niemialby racji bytu.

 

Bo dali się uzależnić od Windowsów  :Razz:  I tu jest nasza rola by temu przeciwdziałać i zbierać userów. Jak urośniemy w siłę to i producenci będą się musieli liczyć z Linuksem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *Wojtek_ wrote:*   dlaczego w takim razie caly swiat wlasnie przestawia sie na system Vista mimo ze jest drogi, niedopracowany i nie ma w nim nic nowego? Skoro swiatem rzadza klienci, to chyba taki produkt niemialby racji bytu. 
> 
> Bo dali się uzależnić od Windowsów  I tu jest nasza rola by temu przeciwdziałać i zbierać userów. Jak urośniemy w siłę to i producenci będą się musieli liczyć z Linuksem 

 

Wlasnie tutaj rowniez sie nie zgodze (mam dzis dzien na 'nie'). Gdyby ludzie byli uzaleznieni od windowsa, to na swiecie rzadzilby ciagle windows 98, bo i po co nowsza wersja skoro poprzednia dzialala tak dobrze. Jednak jakims cudem microsoftowi udaje sie co pare lat wcisnac swiatu nowy kit. Tak samo niestety jest teraz w przypadku Visty. Jak dla mnie jest sukces tylko i wylacznie marketingowy. Inna sprawa, ze ten marketing ociera sie o doskonalosc - kto inny przekona miliony ludzi ze wadliwy, drogi i calkowicie 'nieinnowacyjny' produkt jest wlasnie tym, czego potrzebuja? No a chyba wszyscy wiemy, czego potrzeba zeby przeprowadzic taka potezna i udana kampanie...

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Yatmai

No i tu właśnie udowadniasz, że świat jest od windowsa uzależniony  :Razz:  Windows 1.0 był jeszcze ok (bo nie miało się w nim co popsuć  :Very Happy: ) każdy kolejny jest coraz większym badziewiem, a jednak świat przechodzi na te coraz gorsze wersje...

----------

## karaluch

Tylko jeszcze jedno zdanie i koniec off topica ;)

Ale dlaczego uwazanie ze windows jest zlem, tam gdzie stabilnosc i wydajnosc jest nawazniejsza nalezy wprowadzic ( na ogol juz sa) linuxy i unixy, a w pozostalych przypadkach super staliblny system nikomu nie jest potrzebny - oba grajaca w cs-a wcale nie potrzebuje miec uptima rzedu kilkudziesieci dni, jedyny problem to wirusy ale tez pewnie do czasu. Wiec po porstu dajcie temu spokoj bo nie wszedzie jest linux potrzebny, a raczej nie wszedzie linux jest najlepszym rozwiazaniem !!

----------

## weni

Spokojnie, niektórzy tutaj (np. ja) uważają, że:

desktop - winxp

serwer - gentoo

 :Smile: 

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Quote:*   

> No i tu właśnie udowadniasz, że świat jest od windowsa uzależniony  Windows 1.0 był jeszcze ok (bo nie miało się w nim co popsuć ) każdy kolejny jest coraz większym badziewiem, a jednak świat przechodzi na te coraz gorsze wersje...

 

Raczej udowadniam, ze Aktyn sie myli mowiac, ze 'swiatem rzadza klienci i ich gusta' - przyklad marketingu microsoftu dobitnie pokazuje, ze rzadzi ten, kto ma kase. Gdyby rzadzil klient, to nie powstalby system ktory od porzednika rozni sie tlyko przezroczystoscia okien i kosztuje ladnych pare stow. Gdyby natomiast rzadzily gusta, to caly swiat uzywalby Beryl'a :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> Ale dlaczego uwazanie ze windows jest zlem, tam gdzie stabilnosc i wydajnosc jest nawazniejsza nalezy wprowadzic ( na ogol juz sa) linuxy i unixy, a w pozostalych przypadkach super staliblny system nikomu nie jest potrzebny - oba grajaca w cs-a wcale nie potrzebuje miec uptima rzedu kilkudziesieci dni, jedyny problem to wirusy ale tez pewnie do czasu. Wiec po porstu dajcie temu spokoj bo nie wszedzie jest linux potrzebny, a raczej nie wszedzie linux jest najlepszym rozwiazaniem !!

 

W ktorym miejscu powiedzialem, ze windows jest zlem? Napisalem tylko, ze Vista jest niedopracowana, kompletnie nieinnowacyjna i nieoplacalna i zdania nie zmienie (przynajmniej do wydania service pack'a). Zdecydowanie nie naleze do osob, ktore non stop wieszaja psy na microsofcie, wrecz przeciwnie - uwazam ze przy takiej powszechnosci, liczba bledow i wirusow jest nieunikniona. Poza tym, napisac system ktorego moga uzywac gospodynie domowe, dzieci, biznesmeni i programisci, to chyba jednak nielada sztuka. W dodatku jaka inna firma potrafi wypuscic napoj o nazwie swojego nowego systemu operacyjnego?!  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Poe

wracając do tematu

kup laptopa, jaki Ci odpowiada. wszystko da się jakos skonfigurować zeby linux działał bez zastrzeżeń (i ogolnie każdy inny system). osobiscie mam HP Paviliona,  zktórym nie mialem zadnych problemów. wszystko działa jak należy. dzwiek, wifi, wszystko, takze nie ma się o co martwić. 

tyle ode mnie. co do reszty dyskusji nie chce mi się wypowiadać.

----------

## Yatmai

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> Ale dlaczego uwazanie ze windows jest zlem

 

Bo jest złem  :Razz:  Tu nie chodzi o nazwę czy logo OS'a, tylko o to co sobą reprezentuje. Nie ma porządnego terminala, nie wiadomo co programy robią z systemem (choćby głupie komunikaty gdy się na linuchu odpali Kadu z terminala), zerowa odporność na wirusy, marna stabilność, zamknięta budowa (ja sobie lubie pogrzebać choćby w kernelu by go dostosować pod siebie lub choć zrozumieć zasadę działania).

Do gier się nadaje, a i też nie bardzo bo tydzień po reinstalce znów mam dziwne resety....

Windows to już nie system, a marketing. Winshit nigdy nie będzie stabilny i bezpieczny, bo kto by wtedy kupił nowszą wersję ? I dlatego Windows jako taki jest złem.

A że jeden lubi leśnika, drugi córkę jego, to inna sprawa  :Very Happy:  Jednak wracając do laptopów, musiałem się pozbyć ostatnio jednego i przymierzam się do sprawienia czegoś w zamian. I jakoś strasznie pociągają mnie Dell'e. Nigdy tego nie miałem, a wyglądają bardzo fajnie. Co o nich sądzicie ?  :Smile:  Tak myślałem nad czymś rzędu +/- D600 (sorki Wojtek_ ale nie stać mnie na razie na "eksperymentalny" model   :Wink:  )

----------

## karaluch

D600 pytaj ;-))

Co prawda jest na nim XP i jest firmowy wiec nie moge ci nagrzebac ale knoppixa moge odpalic

tak na predce:

Pentium M 1.6/600 2MB

Ati Radeon 9000 32mb

14" xga

audio sigmatel9750

+lady:)

+bardzo przyzwoity uklad klawiatura - touchpad

+bardzo szybki start

+dobra bateria

+modulowy cd

+minipci

+gigabitowy lan

+boot z wielu bajerow

+ogolnie fajny bios

+przydatne przyciski multimedialne

+DELL !!

-brak ubs2.0 i tylko 2usb

-w moim modelu brak wi-fi tylko bt

-mam male zaufanie do jego zawiasow

----------

## Yatmai

Rozumiem że masz ten model  :Smile:  Parametry przeglądałem, ale jak jestem u źródła, to Pentium M 1.6/600 2MB  oznacza, że procek ma 1.6 ale w idle zniża taktowanie do 600 ?  :Smile: 

Popos reszty, wi-fi nie ma, ale można wsadzić do minipci... Z tego co się łapie (jak źle to poprawcie  :Very Happy: ) wtedy laptop ma jakieś wyprowadzenie anteny. Są to takie antenki jak w wifi na pci do PC tudzież jak w access pointach, czy gdzieś pod pancerzem schowana ?  :Smile: 

Bootowanie.... USB ? Czy coś jeszcze wymyślili ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rapidus

Witam!

U mnie na Dell'u Inspiron 6400 (E1505) wszystko smiga wysmienicie:) co do szczegółów technicznych to core duo 1,73 Ghz, GMA 950+beryl, wifi intela 3945, czytnik kart 4in1 - czyli ogólnie sprzęt jest linux-friendly:). Pozatym na gentoo-wiki.com w dziale hardware są opisy instacji gentoo na różnych laptopach, tak wiec warto poczytać, można się sporo dowiedzieć :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam:)

----------

## Aktyn

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Jak lubisz tańczyć jak ci mocrosft zagra, to twój wybór. Światem rządzą klienci i ich gusta. Tylko trzeba to zrozumieć.  
> 
> Chetnie podyskutuje na ten temat, ale zrobi sie z tego juz zbyt duzy offtopic. Moze spytam tylko - dlaczego w takim razie caly swiat wlasnie przestawia sie na system Vista mimo ze jest drogi, niedopracowany i nie ma w nim nic nowego? Skoro swiatem rzadza klienci, to chyba taki produkt niemialby racji bytu.

 

Też myśle nie ma sensu długo rozwijać offtopa, ale warto pare uwag wymienić przy okazji.

Dlaczego uważasz że produkt nie ma racji bytu, może wprost przeciwnie, microsoft idelanie zaspokaja gusta klientów. Ja od zawsze słyszałem  że tandeta sie świetnie sprzedaje. Dlaczego świat przesiada sie na viste? może mało wykształcony jest ten świat, i woli rozpieszczanie przez okienka. Wszytko w ramach gust.

A co do markietingu, to jest wazny, dodam jeszcze że w ameryce, gdzie cena za okienka nie jest zbyt duża. Na dodatek anglicy protestują bo musza zapłacić znacznie więcej za system.  :Smile:  W ameryce sa jeszcze Mac'i i apple. Choć nie wiem jak teraz sprawa sie przedstawia na rynku. I wiele firm uzywa własnie Maców, i nie wyobraża sobie innej pracy. Stacje graficzne od dawna na Macach były, i to  dwuprocesorowe. Co było raczej śmieszne jeśli chodzi o microsoft.   No i coś na chumor  

Co do developerów, gcc dość szybko obsługiwało amd64, trudno żeby bugi zgłaszały osoby, bez tegoż systemu. Do mojej płyty były stery, jak pisalem nawet producent uli je dostarczal. Teraz sa w kernelu dostępne, bez problemu. Nie wiem jak pracują developerzy, jednak do bardziej popularnych sprzętów, które stosuje sie dość powszechnie, dość szybko pojawiają sie w obsłudze kernela.

Dodam jeszce, że wielu programistów powoli zaczyna pisać w Javie. A to już jest bardzo platform-independent. Ale to tak na marginesie dyskusji. Bo z tego też można dopiero wątek rozkręcić.

----------

## Poe

Panowie! bo temat zaraz zamknę! 

Proszę od tej chwili nie dyskutować już w tym temacie o microsofie. po to jest dział OTW, by tam się udzielac w takich sprawach. proszę, załózcie sobie tam temat i polemizujcie do woli. jeszcze jeden post na temat microsoftu w TYM temacie i leci do zamknięcia.

----------

## karaluch

D600:

Procesor w moim modelu to Pentium M 1.6 2MB pracujacy bez obciazenia na 600mhz, a wiec tak jak mowisz

Wi-fi: z tego co sie orietuje mozna antenki porozkladac po obudowie, a na samej pcb tej karty minipci masz 2 gniazda wlasnie do podlaczenia anten, oczywiscie maniacy moga wyprowadzic sobie gniazdo na obudowe i jakiegos yaga podlaczac ale po co :)

Inna sprawa ze widzialem tez na allegro wersje z wi-fi, nie wiem czy to juz dolozone jako mini-pci czy pcmcia, z wiamomych powodow polecam mini-pci

Co do bootowania to jest chyba jak dobrze pamietam z 8 zrodel: hdd, fdd, cd, usb, lan, cardbus, mini-pci i hdd modulowe wiec mozna dowolnie sie bawic.

Dell ma dobre wsparcie w kernelu, zobacz sobie ze nawet mozna biosa wgrywac czy tez wogole administrowac dellami z kernela. 

Fajny jest wskaznik beterii w biosie, mozna dolozyc sobie dodatkowa modulowa baterie, mozna postawic go na stacji dokujacej. Wiadomo to nie c2d ale mysle ze procek ma spore mozliwosci. Dysk jest pewnie ata100, u mnie ram to ddr 266. Jak ci potrzeba to lspci pozniej postaram sie wrzucic.

----------

## Yatmai

Nie załapałem troche z tą antenką przy minipci  :Very Happy:  Znaczy się, że w tej komorze z gniazdami mam sobie podłączyć antenkę, czy np laptop ma wyjście gdzieś z tyłu obudowy gdzie można podłączyć antenę ?  :Smile: 

A tak btw, dostałem z roboty do zabawy Compaq nx9010.... Strasznie ciężkie bydle, a jak D600 ?  :Smile: 

EDIT:

wbiłem na allegro, obejrzałem parę kart wifi, teraz łapie o co chodzi z tymi antenkami "pod pancerzem"  :Very Happy:  Swoją drogą, dostałem kiedyś do zabawy APka D-Link'a, a że strasznie ciekawski bywam, to jak już się nim pobawiłem to zapragnąłem rozebrać go żeby przyjrzeć się budowie. Najciekawsze było to, że wewnątrz jest płytka, na niej parę elementów.... i gniazdo minipci. Zastanawia mnie teraz czy można by tą kartę wsadzić do laptopa. Niestety na chipsecie znajduje się jedynie typ, nie ma wzmianki o producencie.

----------

## karaluch

D600 to jakies 2.5-3kg wiec raczej standard.

Co do karty wifi na minipci i anten to sa rozne rozwiazania wiec ogladanie fotek to najlepszy sposob bo ciezko to opisac. 

Co do AP-ka i minipci to standard w tanich routerach ze sa one polaczeniem malego switcha (plyta switcha) + gniazdo minipci (karta wifi). Rozwiazanie tak jak powiedzialem stosowane w tanszym sprzecie, drozszy ma bardziej rozbudowane ukladay, radiatory itp wiec mnipci to juz za malo :) Ja raz probowalem do HP 6000 wsadzic taka karte i nie chciala ruszyc, wiem ze przy starszym sprzecie moga byc problemy, na na to wplyw bios ale na allegro jest sporo kart i ludzie je sprzedajacy swiadczas spora pomoc w sprawdzaniu poszczegolnych modeli. Jak juz chcesz cos kupowac to zdecydowanie polecam a/b/g

----------

## jey

 *random_hero wrote:*   

> Ja za to mogę odradzić takiego laptopa jakiego ja ostatnio kupiłem (Acer Aspire 3100). Nie działa kamera (Ali Corp.), czytnik kart, a grafika (Radeon Xpress 200M) tylko na  sterownikach od Ati (zamkniętych) - bye bye beryl.

 

Mam ta sama karte i uruchomilem beryla z xgl bez problemu. Mysle ze chodzilo ci o AIGLX + beryl, fakt tego rzeczywiscie nie uruchomisz na chwile obecna na tej karcie.

W obecnej chwili Asusy oferuja niezla kompatybilnosc przy stosunkowo dobrej jakisci sprzetu w dosc przystepnej cenie. Jezeli ktos ma mniej zasobna kieszen proponuje isc w kierunku nowych Acerow. Jezeli nawet w tym momencie nie jest obslugiwane jakies urzadzenie np wbudowana kamera to przypuszczalnie juz ktos nad tym pracuje i w najblizszych miesiacach pojawi sie sterownik.  

Generalnie nalezy sie zastanowic  do jakiego celu bedizemy wykorzystywac naszego laptopa. W przypadku wardriving szukamy sprzetu ktory posiada karte z bardzo dobrym wsparciem do wifi aby moc wlaczysz wszyskie tryby potrzebne do nasluchiwania. Jezeli chce bawic sie bajerami jakie oferuje obecne srodowisko 3D wedlug zalecen szukamy sprzetu na ktorym najlepiej chodzi AIGLX (grafika intela ? ). Planujac granie unikamy ATI ze wzgledu na kulejace sterowniki i idziemy w strone nvidia... Takich przykladow jest wiele i jak widac ciezko bedzie wybrac sprzet ktory posiada to wszystko i wiele innych przy czestych ograniczeniach budzetowych. Dlatego najlepiej jest kupic mocna przyszlosciowa maszyne (czytaj duzo ramu, mocny proc i duzy HDD) i probowac postawic na tym linuxa

----------

## Yatmai

Skoro przy wifi jesteśmy, na forum mi ktoś pisał, że Atheros są świetne, a co w kwestii Broadcom czy Intersil ?  :Smile:  Tę drugą prawdopodobnie dostanę, a tą pierwszą mam na pcmcia i generalnie się łączy bez problemu z czym tam chce, ale wardriving to nieco inna bajka przecież  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jey

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Skoro przy wifi jesteśmy, na forum mi ktoś pisał, że Atheros są świetne, a co w kwestii Broadcom czy Intersil ?  Tę drugą prawdopodobnie dostanę, a tą pierwszą mam na pcmcia i generalnie się łączy bez problemu z czym tam chce, ale wardriving to nieco inna bajka przecież 

 

Posiadm broadcom  (bcm 4318) i niestety jestem zmuszony korzystac z ndiswrapper + sterownik windowsowy. Otwarte sterowniki caly czas sa w rozwoju i na chwile obeca umozliwiaja predkosc do 11Mbps. Osobiscie nie polecam tej karty na wardriving, przy korzystaniu z wireless sprawdza sie wysmienicie  :Wink: 

----------

## karaluch

To jakas paranoja, jakby nie powstal ndiswrapper jestem pewnien ze srodowisko linuksowe jak nie samo to poprzez producentow stworzylo by zadowalajace sterowniki, a tak co chwile przy okazji jakiejs karty wi-fi wraca temat ndiswrappera, ktory roznie dziala. Jedyne co go ratuje ze jak dziala to dziala :)

Na pocieszenie, vista ma podobne problemy teraz co linux :)

----------

